# help about price



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Hi, I have a brand new 2012 caad 10 frameset )black matte), I would like to sell it. I can put on : 

I have a dura ace 7850-cl-c24 wheels (2010- 3000km)
used sram red shifters
sram force 2011 rear derailleur
ultegra 6700 front derailleur
dura ace 7800 crankset 53-39 (5000km)
ritchey carbon wcs handlbar (42)
FSA stem 120 carbon face plate (os-115)
pro vibe carbon seat post
zoncolan saddle
KCNC seat post clamp
some kcnc light spacers
sram rival brakeset
dura ace 7800 chain (new)
6700 ultegra cassette (used -11-23)


so I dont know how can I sell that ?? just an approximate..

thanks


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

so someone can help me with a good price, I have a buyer but I dony know what is a good price for that??

thanks


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

brand new and you cut the fork so short? Do you already have a buyer but you're asking for help on a price or were you asking if anyone is interested? It looks like a 54, is it? That fork man. Why did you hack it down if you were unsure on keeping it?


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks like we posted at the same time. Questions answered. How's $600? Frame n fork, right?


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

RK250 said:


> brand new and you cut the fork so short? Do you already have a buyer but you're asking for help on a price or were you asking if anyone is interested? It looks like a 54, is it? That fork man. Why did you hack it down if you were unsure on keeping it?


yes brand new, just put on my trainer..... yes the fork is short, but unfortunately, I think I have to sell it (personal) but dont know about the value..... yes 54


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

RK250 said:


> Looks like we posted at the same time. Questions answered. How's $600? Frame n fork, right?


better with pm body, cause its not the place to sell something, I just wanted an idea about the value.... but yes fork and frame, but I though as a complete bike


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh I wasn't offering to buy, just throwing a $ out there on what might be fair for you and your interested buyer. That fork man. Ouch! I would be interested but I need a 5mm plus the original 25mm top cap with a minus 6 degree stem. CAAD 10's are hot, it should go quickly. Good luck w the sale.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

ah.. okay

yes the fork is short but if you are a little bit racer, this position should be fine!!


----------

